# Halloween ALREADY!!



## SlySniper (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey,

I just noticed people have already started to put up Halloween stuff even thought its like 25 days away.  This is one of the more decorated houses around my neighborhood.







Anyone else see people doing this too?


----------



## Chiller (Oct 6, 2005)

I usually start in a few days, and the week of halloween, I have to take off work to get my set up ready.  The electrical part takes so long....too many foggers, lights, animitronics.   For me Halloween is bigger then Christmas
  Cool shot  BTW


----------



## Abstract (Oct 6, 2005)

Cool! My mum will be in the states for Halloween and lets just say I'm rather jealous


----------



## Alison (Oct 7, 2005)

I've seen some pop up around here as well. My oldest son has started a countdown already!


----------



## LizM (Oct 7, 2005)

Still hunting the best deal on a fogger, blacklightsm and strobes!  Then its time to set up...and do a few dry runs.


----------



## SlySniper (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's my neighbor:


----------



## LizM (Oct 17, 2005)

Ok - WHAT is with all these cutsie decorations this year!?!?!?  Whatever happened to blood and gore, fog and strobes, zombies and brains?!?!?!?!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 18, 2005)

LizM said:
			
		

> Ok - WHAT is with all these cutsie decorations this year!?!?!?  Whatever happened to blood and gore, fog and strobes, zombies and brains?!?!?!?!



 :thumbup:     I dont have any "cutsie" stuff, but I stay away from the gore...for the little ones.  I only scare the big kids....and the adults are the best scares.  
  But I have noticed an increase in those inflatable decorations too.


----------



## Corry (Oct 18, 2005)

Chiller, I really want to see pics of your place!!!  You haven't posted any (other than in themes) have you?


----------



## Chiller (Oct 18, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Chiller, I really want to see pics of your place!!!  You haven't posted any (other than in themes) have you?


  Not yet Corry.  Im hoping to get some this weekend. I start my set up then.  I did post some of my buddy Pauls BBQ we had in the summer, and that is at the themes section.  I will post mine there too....k?


----------



## LeadSister (Oct 23, 2005)

There are some people around here that started putting decorations up in September!  I usually wait until Halloween is 1-2 weeks away at the earliest.

Pamela


----------

